# Outlook 2003 Stopped Working



## rodlwatson (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello,

I have been using Office 2003 on my Vista Ultimate laptop for years now with no problems. All of a sudden, my Outlook 2003 just stopped working. When I reboot or run the application, it seems like its about to start up, then I get an error message "Outlook 2003 has stopped working." Choices given are 1.) Check online for solution, or 2.) Close program.

What are my options? I can't afford to lose my contacts and calendar.

SilkRod


----------



## rodlwatson (Nov 12, 2008)

Never mind. With the help of OmniTech Online Support, the problem is fixed. Turned out that one of my Outlook Addins might have gotten corrupted. Once the addins were removed, everything started working as usual.

How was the addins removed if I couldn't access Outlook....You might ask? We created a new profile for Outlook to use. Then ran Outlook using the following run command: "Outlook.exe/a" (without the quotes). Once outlook ran, we removed the addins, and ran Outlook using the old profile.

All is now well with Outlook is Rowlett, TX.

SilkRod


----------

